# Microfire Warrior 35 watt vs Polarion PF40 vs Acro X990 vs Rayzorlite (Old50w)



## Lips (Dec 26, 2007)

.




*Microfire Warrior* 35watt - VS - *Polarion* PF40 - VS - *Acro X990* - VS - *Rayzorlite* (Old 50w)

*BarnBurner* and *Remote HID* Too!



*Microfire Warrior III 35w*



*Pro*
-Very Light Weight
-Nice Build
-Good Price (as long as dealers back-up if failures)
-Quick Start-up
-Good overall oup-put with good run-time



*Con*
-Bulb Temp High (Blue)
-Reflector is like brushed aluminum (what were they thinking!) Kills the throw...



They are getting close.....







*VIDEOS of Lights at Start-up* 
Microfire/Polarion/Acro X990
Cold Start
Started Camera before lights


*Microfire Warrior 35w* You can see some of the color changes (more than the other lights with some flickering; In person the color is blue with red/orange at start-up) this bulb goes through before warming up to blueish color. Quick Starting...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xCiF-XRQC4




*Polarion PF40* Lightning fast start-up*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0js6vNbb6U




Acro X990 Bulb surges to high and then settles a little...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKNU7lA_OTg







ROTATING Shot Microfire vs Polarion PF40














Microfire Warrior III 35watt








Microfire Warrior III 35watt and Polarion PF40









Microfire Warrior III 35watt and Acro X990









Microfire Warrior III 35 watt Reflector Looks like Brushed Aluminum (Cuts-Down on the Throw of this Light)









Polarion vs Microfire vs Acro X990









Polarion (Nice and Smooth Reflector)









Polarion (Nice and Smooth Reflector) 2nd shot











Microfire Warrior 35w 1lb 13.1 ounces









Polarion PF40









Acro X990














Microfire W III 35w









Polarion PF40









Acro X990









Old RayzorLite @ 50w setting with old bulb and the New Reflector (with bumps)









XeVision BarnBurner Wow! What a Light!









Remote Control HID Prototype lots of spill but not the right reflector for HID









I'll add some more Rotating Shots later...




Cheers!



.*


----------



## john2551 (Dec 26, 2007)

As we can plainly see, the others beat out the MF Warrior-III in terms of brightness. But when you consider how small it is in size & price, the light has it's rightful place. It's just that blue 7000k bulb that kills the light. Then again, The AE lights are not far behind with 6500k bulbs. I'm hoping that in the near future Wolf-Eyes introduces a 35w in their Boxer series size because they use 5000-6000k bulbs which are much nicer.


----------



## DM51 (Dec 26, 2007)

As john2551 says, the Warrior-III has a very cold, blue beam, which will rule it out for a lot of people. It is crying out for a warmer bulb and a proper SMO reflector.

Very interesting and useful comparisons - thanks.


----------



## capt_hooks (Dec 26, 2007)

My microfire warrior III has a much smoother reflector than the one in the pics. I dont know if they changed it or something but it looks nothing like the one shown. I will try to post a pic later.


----------



## HIDSGT (Dec 26, 2007)

I would agree my MF 3500 has a smoother reflector. It's no Polarian reflector but it looks better then others I have seen posted here. Those are great shots shots tho. Thanx for sharring. It would be nice to see you holding the MF 3500 and the Polarian 40 in ur hand to get a better idea of how it looks holding it. Great shots tho. Nice work.:thumbsup:

BTW, that Polarian looks smaller then I anticipated next to the MF 3500.


----------



## picard (Dec 26, 2007)

thanks for posting video review. :twothumbs:twothumbs

Does the microfire 3500R gets hot after 10min of use?


----------



## HIDSGT (Dec 26, 2007)

picard said:


> thanks for posting video review. :twothumbs:twothumbs
> 
> Does the microfire 3500R gets hot after 10min of use?


 
I let it run for about 15 minutes the other night during a building search and it was warm but I would not say HOT!


----------



## dwminer (Dec 26, 2007)

The reflector in my K3500 also looks more reflective. 




Dave


----------



## sharkeeper (Dec 26, 2007)

dwminer said:


> The reflector in my K3500 also looks more reflective.
> 
> Dave



Yeah it does!

Mine looks like the one in the OP. Yours looks like SOP. Is it possible to polish the reflector or will it flat out ruin it?


----------



## Patriot (Dec 26, 2007)

capt_hooks said:


> My microfire warrior III has a much smoother reflector than the one in the pics. I dont know if they changed it or something but it looks nothing like the one shown. I will try to post a pic later.



Ditto that. The K3500 doesn't have a frosted or brushed reflector anymore. It's now smooth and throws very well. I easily illuminate powerline towers with it at over 300 yards. I'd say that it throws as well as the Zenide25w but with a 1000+ additional lumens. 

Hopefully Polarion will bring us a smaller, lighter 35W one of these day. I just can't justify the $1800 on something that I probably won't use as often because of it's weight. No doubt that Polarion provides the best performance where form factor and weight are concerned.


*Picture added:





*


----------



## Patriot (Dec 26, 2007)

picard said:


> Does the microfire 3500R gets hot after 10min of use?



No, not at all, even in AZ. It does get warm and has caused my hand to sweat after walking for 45 minutes but it doesn't get hot.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 26, 2007)

dwminer said:


> The reflector in my K3500 also looks more reflective.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dwminer, yours looks like it's orange peeled. Mine isn't frosted, brushed or OP. Mine is just smooth. Not Polarion smooth but it's much more smooth that in Lips pictures.

*Sharkeeper*


> Is it possible to polish the reflector or will it flat out ruin it?


It will ruin it sharkeeper.


----------



## dwminer (Dec 26, 2007)

Patriot36 said:


> dwminer, yours looks like it's orange peeled. Mine isn't frosted, brushed or OP. Mine is just smooth. Not Polarion smooth but it's much more smooth that in Lips pictures.
> 
> *Sharkeeper*
> 
> It will ruin it sharkeeper.


 
That's correct it's orange peeled. I'll get a better picture up tomorrow along with a comparison to the AE 24 if it quits raining and snowing.
Dave


----------



## vandraiss (Dec 27, 2007)

My reflector looks like Patroit36's also, smooth and shiny. 

In following the K3500R posts I have noticed that whenever they are shown in pictures the serial number of each light is different. The serial number on my lights head is W3GH090 and I ordered from OpticsHQ before they were in stock for sale. It would be interesting to see what the serial numbers of other K3500R owner's light are. We might be ablle to determine at what serial number they made the reflector smooth and shiny. Maybe owners of the lights with "dull" reflectors could get them exchanged.


----------



## picard (Dec 27, 2007)

Patriot36 said:


> No, not at all, even in AZ. It does get warm and has caused my hand to sweat after walking for 45 minutes but it doesn't get hot.



thanks for the info patriot.


----------



## picard (Dec 27, 2007)

Do you transport/store the Microfire in a Pelican case?


----------



## Lips (Dec 27, 2007)

.


That light is the *PASSAROUND* Light. They probably should send another reflector for the light as a buch of passaround and potential customers are seeing that sub-par reflector...


Glad to hear they are selling them with smooth reflectors :thumbsup:


Bring that bulb temp down and they will have a big winner :twothumbs


Cheers!


.


----------



## sharkeeper (Dec 27, 2007)

Is it safe to say I have the crappy reflector?

Here's a pic:

http://www.kvaernermasa.com/pix/reflector.jpg

I just got the replacement lens and UV filter from OpticsHQ.

If there's a smooth reflector available I'd like to get one!

Cheers!


----------



## vandraiss (Dec 27, 2007)

sharkeeper said:


> Is it safe to say I have the crappy reflector?
> 
> Here's a pic:
> 
> ...


On my computer screen your lens picture is magnified to about 2 feet in diameter. At that magnification nothing will look smooth.

My lens looks smooth and near mirror like. If I look at it with a magnifing glass it looks like your picture.

Can you post a picture thats close to "actual" size for us to compare to our "smooth" lenses?


----------



## Patriot (Dec 27, 2007)

picard said:


> Do you transport/store the Microfire in a Pelican case?



No, I often carry it in a heavy wool sock inside of a small day pack with a plastic cap over the switch end of the light to prevent accidental activation. Obviously the Pelican would offer more protection but then I wouldn't be able to carry it everyday like I have been.


*Lips*


> Glad to hear they are selling them with smooth reflectors :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Bring that bulb temp down and they will have a big winner :twothumbs


Yes, the smooth is a nice improvement because the beam is free enough of artifacts even with the smooth reflector. If the head is twisted all the way in (so that the beam is at its widest and the light is at its shortest) there is a wire shadow and slight discoloring, but it's really not bad. As a matter of fact, that were I usually have it set because I love the wide beam.

As far as the bulb temperature goes, I will say that mine isn't as blue as what appeared in yours and Ken's beamshots. I noticed that after I put 5-10 hours on my that it seemed to warm-up a bit and it also quit flickering. It's only slightly bluer than my AE24 and Xenide25 and I want to emphasize the slightly part. I'm not sure if other owners of newest k3500 lights also thought that the recent pics were more blue than their own lights. Anyhow I sure appreciated the pics. Thanks again for posting them Lips.

*Sharkeeper*


> Is it safe to say I have the crappy reflector?


Well, not sure if I would consider it "crappy" but yes that is the frosted type reflector. I'm sure you give up throw but you probably have a nice beam with zero artifacts. It would be neat to have a frosted and smooth reflector is they're ever available separately.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 28, 2007)

vandraiss said:


> My reflector looks like Patroit36's also, smooth and shiny.
> 
> In following the K3500R posts I have noticed that whenever they are shown in pictures the serial number of each light is different. The serial number on my lights head is W3GH090 and I ordered from OpticsHQ before they were in stock for sale. It would be interesting to see what the serial numbers of other K3500R owner's light are. We might be ablle to determine at what serial number they made the reflector smooth and shiny. Maybe owners of the lights with "dull" reflectors could get them exchanged.



My light was from the second batch that Optics HQ offered. That entire batch of twenty-something lights were all back-ordered and sent out as soon as they came in.

My serial# *W3GJ048*, (with smooth reflector)


----------



## picard (Dec 29, 2007)

Patriot36 said:


> My light was from the second batch that Optics HQ offered. That entire batch of twenty-something lights were all back-ordered and sent out as soon as they came in.
> 
> My serial# *W3GJ048*, (with smooth reflector)



Can we assume at this point that all the new batches have smooth reflector?


----------



## Patriot (Dec 29, 2007)

picard said:


> Can we assume at this point that all the new batches have smooth reflector?



That seems to be the case but if it's important to you have Optics HQ or Fenix Store verify that if you're thinking of making a purchase move. Feel free to use my picture if you contact them by email.


----------



## serious sam (Dec 31, 2007)

Patriot36 said:


> *Picture added:*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mine looks the same as patriot36. Heres a micro shot of the surface of my reflector, hopes it helps:


----------



## Patriot (Dec 31, 2007)

serious sam said:


> Mine looks the same as patriot36. Heres a micro shot of the surface of my reflector, hopes it helps:



Are they really the same? Yours looks more like the reflector on the pass around light. Can you post a full reflector shot too? Here is a closer shot of mine:


----------



## serious sam (Dec 31, 2007)

Heres another shot, I tried to get the same angle as in your picture:





what do ya think? I never got a chance to look at the pass around light tho. My serial number is W3GJ016.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Dec 31, 2007)

Those are great pics, thanks.

If only the bulb temp were lower on that Microfire I'd think about pulling the trigger on one. The same thing has kept me from buying many of new small Handheld HID lights. THe 6000K lights just kill it for me. Hopefully someone releases a 4000-5000k in a similar package if Microfire never offers a decent bulb.

Has anyone asked Mike @ Optics HQ what sort of reflectors are in his stock?


----------



## Patriot (Jan 1, 2008)

serious sam said:


> Heres another shot, I tried to get the same angle as in your picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I honestly can't tell. Yours appears to have more pronounced grain. I guess those are the machining ridges left by the cutting head. I have a feeling that the same cutting head was used on mine but perhaps there is a difference in the reflective coating. Either the type of coating or the number of layers. More layers having a smoothing effect as it fills in the ridges. This is pure speculation on my part because I don't understand enough about reflector surfaces to make a more intelligent guess. I probably need another lesson from Ra but maybe he will see this and comment. In any case, our serial#s are fairly close. Thanks for the great pictures.

Here is a pic of the pass around light, courtesy of Lips:


----------



## Patriot (Jan 1, 2008)

PhantomPhoton said:


> Those are great pics, thanks.
> 
> If only the bulb temp were lower on that Microfire I'd think about pulling the trigger on one. The same thing has kept me from buying many of new small Handheld HID lights. THe 6000K lights just kill it for me. Hopefully someone releases a 4000-5000k in a similar package if Microfire never offers a decent bulb.
> 
> Has anyone asked Mike @ Optics HQ what sort of reflectors are in his stock?




If you're on the fence about this light and the money isn't a huge issue, I say go for it. Like you said, the color temp is high and everyone who buys this light is usually aware of that fact. During my walks it never even occurs to me that I'm looking at 6000k light. The eyes just see light unless there is a reference to make it look blue. It's only when I see it next to my M6 or something with a much lower temperature that it looks blue. This isn't to say that a 4200k bulb wouldn't be better but it's a whole lot easier to live with than many people think. In other words, it's not that noticable during normal use and the advantages of this light, imo, far outweigh the disadvantage of inferior color temperature. 

The thing that made my mind up is that there is really no other 2500-3000 lumen light out there with this form factor. I use this light about 135 minutes a week while walking at night and I really don't have a better light option for what I need at any price. The size and weight are extraordinary for a light with this output. I haven't worked the calculations but it probably in the top five lights in the output per gram catagory with the Orb, Draco, and WE/Boxer/24. 

Though the light hasn't been around for very long it really seems to have good reliability so far. There seems to be fewer problems with this light than there were with the Boxer and it only had a 3% failure/return rate at the time of its release according to Mike at PTS. All in all, I'd say that one would have to be insanely persnickety in order to not enjoy this light.


----------



## HIDSGT (Jan 1, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> If you're on the fence about this light and the money isn't a huge issue, I say go for it. Like you said, the color temp is high and everyone who buys this light is usually aware of that fact. During my walks it never even occurs to me that I'm looking at 6000k light. The eyes just see light unless there is a reference to make it look blue. It's only when I see it next to my M6 or something with a much lower temperature that it looks blue. This isn't to say that a 4200k bulb wouldn't be better but it's a whole lot easier to live with than many people think. In other words, it's not that noticable during normal use and the advantages of this light, imo, far outweigh the disadvantage of inferior color temperature.
> 
> The thing that made my mind up is that there is really no other 2500-3000 lumen light out there with this form factor. I use this light about 135 minutes a week while walking at night and I really don't have a better light option for what I need at any price. The size and weight are extraordinary for a light with this output. I haven't worked the calculations but it probably in the top five lights in the output per gram catagory with the Orb, Draco, and WE/Boxer/24.
> 
> Though the light hasn't been around for very long it really seems to have good reliability so far. There seems to be fewer problems with this light than there were with the Boxer and it only had a 3% failure/return rate at the time of its release according to Mike at PTS. All in all, I'd say that one would have to be insanely persnickety in order to not enjoy this light.


 
Yea I would say the high bulb temp is hardly noticible especially when you see it next to ordinarly higher powered non HID lights. Im sure next to a Polarian it will look blue but I can honestly say that It hardly crosses my mind. 

But im sure when Polarian comes out with it smaller 30W tactical version which is supposed to be presented at the SHOT show http://www.shotshow.org/App/homepage.cfm?moduleid=1968&appname=100300 in february I will certainly buy one when it becomes available from Ken at the Polarian store. 

When I compare that light to my MF3500 is will certainly look blue im sure but I don't really notice it now. It is pretty freaken bright for its size. MF definately gets a thumbs up :thumbsup: with this light. So far I have had no issues but it is definately too soon to tell. 

But after reading the quality control tests Polarian puts its lights through before making it available to the public will give me peace of mind when I buy one of their lights. 

"I read some of the trial reviews on the company’s website from US Special Ops personnel who had field-tested it almost to destruction. They found it still worked after dropping it 250 feet from a helicopter, freezing in liquid nitrogen and then heating it up to 130 degrees".​ 
They drop it, drown it, freeze it, and heat it to pretty high temps with no reported failures. Quite impressive. But I guess thats why it costs that of a small car....

Btw, the website for the SHOT show states "The SHOT Show is for the trade only and is not open to the general public"? The Polarian website indicates something different http://www.polarion-store.com/ and states to come see them at booth 23101? So who is it open to?

If I could fly out there and purchase the new Polarian light I probably would...lol but the website states the show is for dealers only to my understanding. I checked to see what vendors would be attending and Polarian is indeed listed as a vendor. But the Polarian website asks people to come see them at their table and gives their booth number? Anyone have any info on that?


----------



## vee73 (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi!
*http://www.kuvaboxi.fi/julkinen/27z8a+vesa-vee.html*
My Microfire Warrior III reflector. Picture 1.
Picture 2-3 is my Warrior II reflector. Is this normal???

And more pictures..


----------



## LED61 (Jan 1, 2008)

Lips, nice shots and reviews!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HIDSGT (Jan 3, 2008)

Anyone have any pics of someone holding the PF40 in their hand so I can a better idea of what it looks like in ones hand. 

It's hard to get an idea of its actual size when looking at the PH40 by its self. Showing it next to the MF 3500 gives you an idea but it really needs to be seen in someones hand to better understand it size and limited possible function on a day to day basis. 

Any light of this caliber will not fit on any belt or pocket so if its slighter larger/heavier then what I currently have then so what? I still have to carry the light with me as I would with the MF 3500 but I just need to see the dam thing in someones hand before I spend that much money on something I might think is too large for daily use. But mayby not cause I have very large hands but I dont know without looking at it in someones hand. Anyone.....? Thanx...


----------



## Lips (Jan 6, 2008)

.




Thanks for the compliments guys...



*HIDSGT*


Ken had some shots of both models (PH-40 & PF40) in his hands at the same time but the links are broken; maybe he still has them... See the introduction of the Polarion thread. I'll try and take a shot of the handless model soon...



.


----------



## Ken J. Good (Jan 8, 2008)

HIDSGT:

Take you own pictures! 
Using the light I just sent you of course! 
Let me know when it arrives.

Here's an image I had up previously ~






The body circumference on the PF40 is 7.5"
The PH40 is 8.0" 
The X1 is 9.5"


----------



## LED61 (Jan 8, 2008)

Ken J. Good said:


> HIDSGT:
> 
> Take you own pictures!
> Using the light I just sent you of course!
> ...


 

So... HIDSGT got himself a Polarion ? Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## HIDSGT (Jan 9, 2008)

LED61 said:


> So... HIDSGT got himself a Polarion ? Congratulations!!!!!


 
Well, kinda.... Ill post soon. 

Yea, I hear ya ken I'll shoot u an email when I get it 4 sure. Should be in tomorrow:nana:

Cant wait! BTW, thanx 4 the pix.


----------



## Patriot (Jan 9, 2008)

Congrats HIDSGT! :wave: Can't wait to hear about it.


----------

